# Best made in USA surf rod?



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for opinions. Who makes the best made in the USA all out surf spinning rod? This can include small manufacturers. I just want something that's still made right here with pride if it exists. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, I don't have any "HIGH" dollar surf rods, but I do have the Diawa Saltiga, Emacst Surf, and have had the Ocean Master Cape Point, Ocean Master, Penn Pro guide, but I love my Breakaway LDX. Although I do have to cut it down just a bit.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Is Breakaway made here?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I believe they are made in Texas.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll check them out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They make a light model, the LDX 15-25lb test, 3-5 oz, and a heavy model the HDX 20-30lb test, 4-8oz. They are 13ft long(only length they make), 50/50 split, both spinning and casting. Check out Greg's Bait Shack. He will do right by ya. I'm sure that thee are better rods out there, but for the money, they are a great rod.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Is Greg's online? I was thinking of a heavier rod. I have a various Penn spinning 7500, 8500 and 9500 reels and Spinfisher and Slammer rods. I was ready for something new and different but made at home. Gotta keep those dollars in the hands of brothers here. Breakaway looks like what I had in mind. I want to stay with a top spinning reel though. Just window shopping right now until I can treat myself.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, great price on a HDX at Greg's! Why would I want to waste my dough on some over-priced Chinese made stick when I could have the real deal. Very nice.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

You might consider the new Carolina Cast Pro line designed by Tommy Farmer. I haven't tried them but I just picked up a blank to build and I think it's gonna be a good one. There has also been some good discussion about them on this forum if you care to do a search.

https://owga1.securesites.com/carolinacastpro/castproseries.htm


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

The Carolina Cast Pro looks pretty interesting too. I will have to dig a little deeper. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The Breakaway HDX is made in China. I also believe the Cast Pro is imported. Both are still excellent rods....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally I have never used a rod that touches St. Croix is quality. I use nothing but St. Croix anymore. The price is up there, but the rods are just fantastic.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Abumike is correct when allstar was bought they left breakaway out in the cold so they ended up being made in China. If you still want an American made breakaway look for an allstar/breakaway rod. Or you could checkout rainshadow since they were most of the old breakaway crew. Then there's G Loomis and St. Croix.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Mark, can you tell me a little more about Rainshadow? Does anyone have any firsthand experience with these rods? Where can I find the Allstar/Breakaway rods that were made here?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Swamp Fox said:


> Mark, can you tell me a little more about Rainshadow? Does anyone have any firsthand experience with these rods? Where can I find the Allstar/Breakaway rods that were made here?



Send a PM to Wayne Fowlkes. He's a custom rod builder here in VB. If you've seen Wayne's collection... I'm pretty sure he may have what ur looking for... but the old Breakaway All*'s are no longer made. You have to scavenge to find the original blanks or custom rods.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

american rodsmith use to make surf rods that were heavy, i have a 10ft spinner rated 6-10 and a buddy has a 12ft i think rated 8-12? there made here in the good U.S of A


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Neither Breakaways nor Rainshadow blanks are made here. About the only companies left in the US making surf blanks are Lamiglas, St. Croix, Seeker (sorta), and G. Loomis (they don't sell blanks anymore). Even most of the components (guides/reel seats) are made overseas. I think the closest you'll get to a "made in the USA" is a custom, wrapped by someone here, built on a St. Croix or a Lami blank.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AtlantaKing is right, also check out Talon they fly under the radar but make excelent surf blanks. North Fork Composites (the new Gary Loomis company) is supposed to eventually offer surf blanks also


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Best way to insure you get an American made rod is to make it yourself! That's assuming, of course, that you are an American, LOL!!!


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Proud to say my family came to the Pee Dee region of South Carolina in the 1760s (Dutch). My family fought in the Revolution and Civil War. Yes, I am American thanks and proud of my roots. That being said, I have no rod-building skills so I will have to depend on another brother patriot to lend a hand for the rod-building impaired. I don't mind paying for good American made products especially from smaller sources or individuals. Glad to keep the money here and feed my neighbor. I would like to know about any smaller builders that start with Lamiglas or St. Croix blanks if they are made here. Send any info my way and thanks.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

You didn't mention length, line or lure requirements.
Surf rod has various meanings. To some, it is a 9 foot rod for casting lures. To others, it may be a 14 foot rod for bait casting.

Lamiglas has several blanks in the 9 to 11 foot range that would make excellent spinning rods.

Recently, the 13 foot GSB 156 2M was introduced. It may work well for a 3 ounce spinning rod.

I'm asking Lamiglas to design and build a 12' 6" CSB 150 2M. It will be for Bonefish. It will need a soft tip to absorb the initial hit and first run.

I suggest you check the Lamiglas website for a rod that meets your requirements. From there, use the cross reference (under blanks) to find the matching blank number for the rod.

Don


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

I was thinking about a heaver of no more than 13ft for a suitable spinning reel and tackle at least 6 ounces and up. Just to let you know I am not super informed about the best setup. I am still learning. This is just a general setup I am looking for. Maybe not much to go on but that's all I have right now. Looking for suggestions to maybe narrow those specs. As I said above I am not in a hurry to purchase anytime soon. Just trying to make up my mind for when I can.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

like rocket said, get in touch with tommy via the distance casting board, it's not far up to wilmington from pee dee and cast a few of his rods. about the only advice i can add is that you never buy a rod without test casting it first, the worst rod purchase i ever made was about 10? years ago, a breakaway two piece/one piece, at the time the newest greatest 8 n bait on the market, it just did not work for me, come to think of it i believe i swapped it with tommy for something that did work for me. 
charlie


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"no more than 13ft for a suitable spinning reel and tackle at least 6 ounces and up."

That sounds like a conventional bait casting rod.

For spinning using 6 ounces and up, I would go with something shorter. For bait casting, about 11 feet. For lure, 8 to 9 feet would be good.

A good blank for casting 5 to 8 ounces is the Lamiglas GSB 150 2MH. It is 12' 6".


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Swamp Fox said:


> Wow, great price on a HDX at Greg's! Why would I want to waste my dough on some over-priced Chinese made stick when I could have the real deal. Very nice.



HDX is, well,.... a Chinese stick, I believe.






> Neither Breakaways nor Rainshadow blanks are made here. About the only companies left in the US making surf blanks are Lamiglas, St. Croix, Seeker (sorta), and G. Loomis (they don't sell blanks anymore). Even most of the components (guides/reel seats) are made overseas. I think the closest you'll get to a "made in the USA" is a custom, wrapped by someone here, built on a St. Croix or a Lami blank.


I believe (could be wrong) the WRI blanks are US made and are quite decent, if you are looking for USA custom.

TO be honest, many decent sticks (including HDX)come out of China-- nothing wrong with them as long as they are built on the right specs.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*U.s.a.*

Loomis, Lamiglas. St Croix, Tommy Wheelers rods.


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lamiglas, cabelas, and ande


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*USA built rods......*

Breakaway, lami and st. croix all make a good product.....


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Where are the WRI blanks made?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

robc22 said:


> *Breakaway*, lami and st. croix all make a good product.....



...are made in China.....sorry


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark H. said:


> Where are the WRI blanks made?


I picked up a warranty replacement from Tommy last year from a friend. I was asking when he would have some stock back, and he said when his blanks get of the long boat ride. didnt exactly say overseas but that was the impression I got. If you ever have a warranty issue you better be a patient person, because they suck at warranty replacements in a timely manor, they will replace it, but it could take a very long time.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Lamiglas Super Surf 118 MHS ACDH - NEW! 
11' 8" 2 piece 4-8oz 17-40lb test Action: Mod/Fast

Hands down this will be your key to success. Match this with a Van Stall and you will have the sweetest combo.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lamiglas.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If your looking truely american made surf rod then the only ones I can think of are Seeker and Lamiglass. However, there are a couple manufacturers who designed their product here, still live here and are an American company. Cast Pro is the newest on the market and some of the guys I fish with regularly were part of the design phase. These are some of the nicest rods I have put my hands on. the 10'er is one of the best 2oz metal rods or long distance bait rods on the market. Contrary to popular belief so far here, GLoomis is not an american company. Shitmano purchased the name brand from Gary a few years back and has held onto the technology of old with no redesigning or improving since. They are manufactured, built and shipped from over seas. Wheeler rods used to be made in the USof A a couple years ago and to my knowledge are now being imported (once in a while anyway). I have been so wrapped up in work lately so I might not be completely up to date but Gary Loomis started a new company North Fork Composits. I am not sure if he is yet to delve into the surf arena yet. His rods are however built in the US I believe in Washington state somewhere. 
So for a true pure bread american Co. your options are slim. But if you want to put money back into the american economy then you have a few choices. In no particular order.

Cast Pro
Lami
St. Croix
Batson
Seeker
Wheeler


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rain shadow is some nice stuff.......


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

seeker is really high


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Swamp Fox said:


> Looking for opinions. Who makes the best made in the USA all out surf spinning rod? This can include small manufacturers. I just want something that's still made right here with pride if it exists. Thanks for any feedback.


I don't know the answer, but God bless you for asking. Too many people complain about the cost of USA goods but then turn around and complain about Wal-Mart selling out to China. It's refreshing to see someone putting their money where their mouth is.

Good luck in the search!


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

you really have to say how much you are willing to spend, cause if i saw correctly you were just starting out. 
@ yak true but that's the world we live in, usa out sourced stuff many many years ago. Funny i knew a man that was so usa he would not ride in your car if it came from japan.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't seen AllStar listed. I have a couple of AllStar Stellar Lites That Have "Made in the USA" with a little American flag in front of the fore grip.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

YakAttack said:


> I don't know the answer, but God bless you for asking. Too many people complain about the cost of USA goods but then turn around and complain about Wal-Mart selling out to China. It's refreshing to see someone putting their money where their mouth is.
> 
> Good luck in the search!


YakAttack, I don't mind paying for American goods. I'm tired of watching people growing China's economy and military with our dollars. It's time we wake up and invest our dollars here. I would rather lead than follow and I don't like the idea of playing second fiddle to anyone else in the world. We are still a blessed nation even if there are many who have lost sight of what that means. Thank God I live here.

Thanks for all the replies. I will continue to investigate my options and spread my dollars around to my brothers here.


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Lamiglas Saltwater/Surf Blanks/Rods*

XS 12 MHC - 

XS 15 MHC - 

GSB 180 2MH

Makoi Elite Long Distance Graphite Blanks


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Never heard of Makoi Elite. Have any personal experience with this brand?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Swamp Fox said:


> Never heard of Makoi Elite. Have any personal experience with this brand?


Makoi Elite is a lami blank. I dont know if they make a factory version of this rod, I'll get my catalog and check, there are a lot fo good builders on this board if you go custom, not sure if any are in your region though.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Makoi looks nice. Wish they did make a factory rod with this blank but yes it would make a nice starting point for a custom. BTW, are there good resources on this website for how-to surf rod building? I don't want to try it myself but I would like to know what to look for when I finally take the plunge for purchase of a custom. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

The rod building forum on this site has helped me tremendously since I recently started building rods. Another good resource is rodbuildingforum.com. If you are curious about specific topics you can do a google search and find just about anything on the internet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I do rod building gatherings across NC when its not fishing season. We mostly cover more advanced dec wraps and techniques. Im not sure where you are, but you are welcome to ride to Salisbury NC and I will help with anything I can


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> II have been so wrapped up in work lately so I might not be completely up to date but Gary Loomis started a new company North Fork Composits. I am not sure if he is yet to delve into the surf arena yet. His rods are however built in the US I believe in Washington state somewhere.


I think North Fork Composites are only supplying blanks at the moment rather than finished rods. There are currently three surf blanks available. You'll find them in the saltwater section of their catalogue on their site.

http://www.northforkcomposites.com


----------



## Swamp Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

I noticed the biggest of the three rods offered by North Fork for surf is a three piece. Can anyone here tell pros or cons of a three piece as opposed a two. I had a three piece once and it snapped on me. Bad memory. Tell me what you think folks.


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

I usualy use ande or lamiglas rods


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> ...are made in China.....sorry


regarding Breakaway...I don't know about the blanks, but a lot of Nicks rods are still wrapped in Corpus Christi, TX but you will definitely have to drop more coin than the ldx/hdx... I think my custom 11'9" is as fine a rod as you can find and my 2pc/1pc is tops for heaver/shark rod... both are allstar blanks...


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Star PG2040C11 Stellar Lite works well.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

luv_2_fish_2 said:


> XS 12 MHC -
> XS 15 MHC -
> GSB 180 2MH
> Makoi Elite Long Distance Graphite Blanks


Hi folks,
Sorry that I missed the posts.

The GSB 180 2MH is the blank for the XS 15 MHC.
It is 15', 2 piece, designed for long distance small game fishing.
It is also known as the Oio Special (Bonefish) 

The TP 8680 SPSG Ulua Plugging rod was recently introduced. It is an 8'6" spinning rod made to plug for Ulua using 60 to 100# braid. 

Also recently introduced were kayak outriggers. They work great when trolling offshore. 

The Makoi Elite blanks were advertised a little premature. The blanks are still waiting final development and testing. We have an international team testing prototypes. The knowledge gained in the development of protypes will be translated into these new blanks.

A while back I typed Lamiglas Makoi Elite into the Google search engine. It came back with a person wanting to buy Ron Arra, Lamiglas Makoi Elite, and (I believe) Zziplex blanks for duplication.

There are a number of other projects in either planning or development.

Mahalo,
Don
Lamiglas Rep, Hawaii


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but it's a question I've been looking in to as well. Has anything changed since 2010?

So far I know of Lamiglas, St. Croix, Fiber Star Composites, and Talon (?). I know components are likely from Japan but I'm looking at American companies that manufacture the blanks in USA.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kellercl said:


> Personally I have never used a rod that touches St. Croix is quality. I use nothing but St. Croix anymore. The price is up there, but the rods are just fantastic.


Rods are great but from a custom rod building point of view, the blanks are way overpriced. I'll stick with Lamiglas blanks..

Sandcrab


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

St Croix


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like Seeker has made in USA blanks too. Not a huge surf selection but a few.


----------

